# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  สวัสดี

## Erwin

Nur eine ganz kurze Bemerkung: 
Habt Ihr Euch schon mal Gedanken gemacht, woher das Grußwort สวัสดี (sawasdi) kommt?
Es kommt aus dem Sanskrit, „swasti“ ( स्वस्तिक  ) heißt  hier Wohlsein oder Wohlhabenheit. Man kann noch weiter zurückgehen zum Proto-Indogermanischen, hier gibt es „su“ = „wohl“, „“as“ von „asti“ = sein. „Sawasdi“ heißt also eigentlich „Wohlsein“.
Den gleiche Ursprung hat -und das finde ich interessant- auch die „Swastika“ also das Hakenkreuz 卐, das in vielen Kulturen seit tausenden von Jahren als „Heilszeichen“ zu finden ist. 
Erwin

----------


## Willi Wacker

> ...-und das finde ich interessant- auch die „Swastika“ also das Hakenkreuz 卐, das in vielen Kulturen seit tausenden von Jahren als „Heilszeichen“ zu finden ist. 
> Erwin


...ich war in jungen Jahren viel in Indien unterwegs , habe dieses Hakenkreuz bei den Hindus an ihren Tempeln als Glückszeichen gesehen und habe es daher dem Hinduismus und dem  Alt-indischen Sanskrit zugeordnet.
Da viel im Buddhismus aus dem Hinduismus übernommen wurde ist es bis Thailand vorgedrungen.

Man kann natürlich viel im Netz darüber finden
persönliche und eigene Anschauung und Erlebtes stehen bei mir immer im Vordergrund

erzähl doch mal von deinen Reisen, Erwin...z.b. aus dem Iran 
welchen ich auch bereist habe

----------


## Willi Wacker

Eine Swastika (auch Svastika, Suastika; von Sanskrit m. स्वस्तिक svastika ‚Glücksbringer‘) ist ein Kreuz mit vier etwa gleich langen, einheitlich abgewinkelten Armen. Sie können nach rechts oder links zeigen, recht-, spitz-, flachwinkelig oder rundgebogen und mit Kreisen, Linien, Spiralen, Punkten oder sonstigen Ornamenten verbunden sein.[1] Solche Zeichen, das älteste von etwa 10.000 v. Chr., wurden in Asien und Europa, seltener auch in Afrika und Amerika gefunden.[2] Sie haben keine einheitliche Funktion und Bedeutung. Im Hinduismus, Jainismus und Buddhismus wird die Swastika bis heute als religiöses Glückssymbol verwendet.

Quelle
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika

----------


## schorschilia

> Nur eine ganz kurze Bemerkung: 
> Den gleiche Ursprung hat -und das finde ich interessant- auch die „Swastika“ also das Hakenkreuz 卐, das in vielen Kulturen seit tausenden von Jahren als „Heilszeichen“ zu finden ist.


Lässt mich aufhorchen. Damals 1991 ( schreibe gerne & immer wieder, dass früher manches besser war) als ich in Malaysia unterwegs war (Kek Lok Si Tempel), ist mir dies aufgefallen...




noch ein "kleines" Detail - habe keine Ahnung ob dies von Bedeutung ist; aber das Zeichen ist anders gekennzeichnet. (oder hat dies noch einmal eine andere Bedeutung?)

----------


## Willi Wacker

...lesen sollte man Post's schon , Schorschi  :: 
..................................................  .........................................( schön das du dich wieder mal meldest )




> Eine Swastika (auch Svastika, Suastika; von Sanskrit m. स्वस्तिक svastika ‚Glücksbringer‘) ist ein Kreuz mit vier etwa gleich langen, einheitlich abgewinkelten Armen.* Sie können nach rechts oder links zeigen, recht-, spitz-, flachwinkelig oder rundgebogen und mit Kreisen, Linien, Spiralen, Punkten oder sonstigen Ornamenten verbunden s*ein.[1] Solche Zeichen, das älteste von etwa 10.000 v. Chr., wurden in Asien und Europa, seltener auch in Afrika und Amerika gefunden.[2] Sie haben keine einheitliche Funktion und Bedeutung. Im Hinduismus, Jainismus und Buddhismus wird die Swastika bis heute als religiöses Glückssymbol verwendet.
> 
> Quelle
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika

----------


## schorschilia

> ...lesen sollte man Post's schon , Schorschi


na ja Willi; ganz Unrecht hast nicht; schorschilia wird bis zum Lebensende ein "schwieriger" Fall bleiben. 

Aber bei Wikipedia steht auch 


> Diese Seite wurde zuletzt am 26. Februar 2017 um 18:25 Uhr geändert.


 Ein Schelm der denkt, dass Willi dahinter steckt.

----------


## wein4tler

Nach buddhistischer Deutung ist das linksgerichtete Hakenkreuz ein Talisman für Glück und Gesundheit. In dem nach rechts gewinkelten Hakenkreuz, dass das NS-Regime verwendete, könnte man dagegen ein Symbol von Rassismus, sowie des Untergangs und Todes sehen. Das Regime brachte Millionen unschuldiger Menschen den Tod. Auch die Sig-Rune wurde von diesem Regime missbräuchlich verwendet und wurde ebenso ein Todeszeichen, durch die Schutzstaffel. Gegründet 1923 als Leibgarde Adolf Hitlers, stieg die SS unter Heinrich Himmler zur mächtigsten Organisation im nationalsozialistischen Regime auf. Sie war für die Geheimdienste verantwortlich und kommandierte die Polizei. Zu den Gräueltaten der SS, die sich selbst als Elitetruppe sah, gehörten unter anderem die Ermordung von Millionen Menschen in den Konzentrationslagern und zahlreiche Kriegsverbrechen.

----------


## schorschilia

Wenn man das Bild Horizontal dreht, ist es das Zeichen des Nazi Regime. So gesehen eigentlich heikel solche Bilder ins Netz zu stellen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nee nee, 
einmal sozusagen als - S - und das Andere als - Z -

das  es so ist wie Weinler beschrieben hat dachte ich auch Jahrzehnte lang , so ist es auch in meiner Erinnerung und wollte es schon schreiben
da sah ich das erste Bild - siehe Wiki -  dieses hinduistische - und wusste auch nicht mehr so genau

----------


## Erwin

Jedenfalls hat schorschilia ein sehr schönes Bild geliefert. Zu dem Motiv "Buddha mit Swastika auf der Brust" kann ich auch noch einen Scan beitragen. Es handelt sich um eine Darstellung auf einem Höllengeldschein, d.h., der Schein wird für die Toten verbrannt und die Chinesen glauben, dass die Seelen der Verstorbenen das Geld dann in der Unterwelt benutzen können. Dort scheint übrigens die Inflation zu grassieren, denn der Wert der "Banknote" beläuft sich auf 1 Milliarde Yuan.
Erwin

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nur der Anschauung halber...
wenn sich Jemand dadurch gestört fühlt 
es gar anstössig ist oder gegen das Gesetz verstösst 
kann es natürlich jederzeit gelöscht werden


das eine von Schorsch

die zwei Anderen aus Wikipedia
leider habe ich keine eigenen Bilder aus alter Zeit mit diesem Zeichen gefunden

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Wenn man das Bild Horizontal dreht, ist es das Zeichen des Nazi Regime. So gesehen eigentlich heikel solche Bilder ins Netz zu stellen.


...nicht horizontal Schorsch, du meinst sicher spiegeln...seitenverkehrt ...auf links drehen...
dann , ja dann kommt es zu diesem komischen Zeichen 

aber ist eh Wurscht

----------


## schorschilia

> *1*....nicht horizontal... Schorsch,                                                                                                                                                                                *2* du meinst sicher spiegeln...seitenverkehrt ...auf links drehen...
> 
> *3*.aber ist eh Wurscht


*1*. Doch Willi;horizontal
*2*. richtig ich meine spiegeln.....Photoshop schreibt Horizontal spiegeln
*3*. Richtig  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...also " horizontal " is für mich wat ganz anderes   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> ...also " horizontal " is für mich wat ganz anderes


Gespiegeltes Gewerbe meinste? 

Übrigens, ....hier habe ich den Buddha (ge-) "mirrored" 


LG TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Gespiegeltes Gewerbe meinste?


...waagerecht...liegend  ::  ::

----------


## schorschilia

ich wollte beim Beitrag 8 Thanks klicken; geht aber nicht.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...kann man denn auch vertikal spiegeln
 einfach mal so gefragt ?
und was kommt dann dabei heraus ?

----------


## schorschilia

> ...kann man denn auch vertikal spiegeln
> 
> und was kommt dann dabei heraus ?


kann man...und das kommt dabei heraus

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bin ja auf meine alten Tage immer noch lernfähig  ::

----------


## schorschilia

Aber Sinn macht das Bild nicht wirklich.

----------

